# Amo-te ou Te amo



## BlueWolf

Olá.

Não me é sempre claro quando o pronome directo ou indirecto são antes o verbo. E se eu entedi bem, o uso é também diferente no Brasil e em Portugal.
E no português a posição deste pronome muda segundo o tempo do verbo (como no italiano)?

Para exemplo:
- Amo-te _ou_ Te amo
- Amar-se _ou_ Se amar (penso a primeira, não?)
- Amando-se _ou_ Se amando
Etc.

E com você o uso muda?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

BlueWolf,

O uso é bem mais complicado do que simplesmente dizer que é antes do verbo ou depois do verbo.  
Temos vários tópicos sobre esse assunto. Veja este aqui , que por sua vez vai levar a vários outros _links_. 

De uma maneira bem simplista: 
Amo-te = em Portugal e na escrita formal para brasileiros
Te amo = na fala e na escrita informal para brasileiros

Amar-se / Se amar / Amando-se _ou_ Se amando = mesmo caso dos dois primeiros exemplos.


----------



## BlueWolf

Obridago, e me desculpo se ham muitos tópicos.


----------



## Vanda

BlueWolf, não tem que se desculpar.  Esse assunto é mesmo muito complicado em detalhes e é óbvio que intriga os aprendizes. Depois de ler, oops, aquilo tudo  e as dúvidas continuarem, volte que estaremos prontos a dar palpites.


----------



## Denis555

Sobre a colocação pronominal só gostaria de dizer 2 coisas, gostaria antes de morrer poder dizer à gramática da língua portuguesa:
*Te* amo! *Me* aceite como eu sou!


----------



## jake barnes

Denis555 said:


> Sobre a colocação pronominal só gostaria de dizer 2 coisas, gostaria antes de morrer poder dizer à gramática da língua portuguesa:
> *Te* amo! *Me* aceite como eu sou!


 
Muito espirituoso mesmo o comentário de nosso amigo, o que me fez lembrar imediatamente do poema "Pronominais", de Oswald de Andrade, que, aliás, vem muito bem a calhar aqui, no que diz respeito ao tópico.


"Dê-me um cigarro
Diz a gramática
Do professor e do aluno
E do mulato sabido
Mas o bom negro e o bom branco
Da Nação Brasileira
Dizem todos os dias
Deixa disso camarada
Me dá um cigarro"


----------



## Vanda

Istiano, na verdade, o Ciro,  a Dad não criticam este uso da próclise.  Eles, como todos professores bem informados, dizem que não é válido este uso na escrita formal, mas que é mais do que aceito na informal.


----------



## marta12

Sou portuguesa.
O que sempre aprendi na vida, foi respeitar a diferença.
Sempre que por cá ouvimos dizer «te amo» sabemos que o falante é brasileiro ou que esteve vários anos a viver no Brasil.

O que tenho aprendido neste forum, além do inglês, são as grandes diferenças que há entre o português do Brasil e de Portugal, tanto na construção frásica como nas palavras usadas e nos seus significados.

Devo dizer que acho uma delícia e que acho que só vem enriquecer a língua portuguesa, já para não falar do português Africano que também é riquíssimo e diferente de país para país.

Por isso....


----------



## anaczz

Ó kandinsk, uma dúvida: quando você está com sua namorada/esposa/amada costuma dizer-lhe "Amo-te" ou "Eu te amo"?
Outra dúvida: você usa mesóclises no falar do dia a dia? Sério?


----------



## kandinsk

anaczz said:


> Ó kandinsk, uma dúvida: quando você está com sua namorada/esposa/amada costuma dizer-lhe "Amo-te" ou "Eu te amo"?
> Outra dúvida: você usa mesóclises no falar do dia a dia? Sério?


 Minha cara (o), naturalmente uso "Eu te amo", mas já agora gostaria de saber a fonte da sua questão... 



Vanda said:


> Istiano, na verdade, o Ciro, a Dad não criticam este uso da próclise.  Eles, como todos professores bem informados, dizem que não é válido este uso na escrita formal, mas que é mais do que aceito na informal.


Mas acho, que só é errada quando a frase vem sem o pronome pessoal, ex.:
Te amo

Quando traz o pronome "eu", é totalmente correta; não?
Ex.: Eu te amo
Ou o correto é, Eu amo-te?
Outra coisa, em portugal se usa: Eu te quero ajudar (isso me soa mal, quando alguém me diz, tenho a sensação de que a pessoa me quer para ela, lol,) Não seria, EU QUERO TE AJUDAR ou EU QUERO AJUDAR-TE?


----------



## albaalbetti

marta12 said:


> Não sei Ana
> 
> Se há ou não "justificativa para essa próclise", não faço a mínima ideia, mas sei que a segunda não me soa bem e que nunca a diria.
> Sempre direi: estou a fazer o possível para o ajudar.



Querida Marta12, assim em Portugues de Portugal tu dirias "Eu amo-te" ou "Eu te amo"?


----------



## marta12

Olá Albaalbetti

Diria, eu amo-te
Mas não é a mesma coisa. E no ptPT, há maneiras de dizer que são subjectivas, por isso é que o ptPT é tão difícil.
Naquela frase só simples como está, sem mais contexto, o mais usual é dizer-se como eu disse.
E também

Estou a fazer o possível para te ajudar e não, ajudar-te.


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil, o mais neutro seria:_ Amo você.
_Sem misturas de pronomes (_Eu te amo você_), sem erros de colocação pronominal (_Te amo; Amo tu_) e sem lheismo (_Lhe amo _tão comum em Salvador).


----------



## Vós

Meu professor uma vez citou uma passagem sobre esta questão.

Está errado dizer:

Te amo.

Está certo dizer:

Te amo! (pois está enfático)

Agora:

Amo-te (está certo, mas não é enfático)

O meu professor disse algo, como "Menina se seu namorado diz: Amo-te. Não acredite nele, pois ele não te ama tão profundamente."


----------



## Fericire

Não se começa frases com pronomes oblíquos.

Editando: mas, realmente; Em orações optativas, que exprimem desejo, vontade, pode-se utilizar a próclise — por motivos enfáticos.


----------



## Denis555

Fericire said:


> Não se começa frases com pronomes oblíquos.



_Me_ lembrei de "Pronominais".
Um abraço


----------



## Vós

Deixa disso camarada
  Me dá um cigarro.

Sim eu compreendo, e acredito nisso, mas se escrito em prosa ficaria assim?

Deixa disso camarada, me dá um cigarro. 

Camarada não puxaria o pronome oblíquo?


----------



## Vanda

Temos 234 discussões sobre colocação pronominal, no mínimo. 

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'colocação pronominal' no título:
colocação pronominal: Antes ou depois?
colocação pronominal: Coloque-os
Colocação pronominal: verbo conjugado+infinit/gerú/particíp*


----------



## nick1990

No português do Brasil, existe algum argumento *racional*, sem arbitrariedade, para evitar próclise no começo de frases *escritas*? Pensei nestes:

No caso do *pronome* "se", pode-se alegar possível confusão com a *conjunção condicional* "se".
No caso do *pronome* "a", confusão com a *preposição* "a".
No caso do *pronome* "o", confusão com o *artigo* "o".

Exemplos: (não muito naturais admito)

Se quer doar dinheiro... (Caso queira ou quer-se?)
O esperar é perda de tempo... (o ato de esperar ou esperá-lo?)
A cantar iam eles... (vinham cantando ou planejavam cantá-la?)

E os outros pronomes? Há alguma razão para evitar isto?
Te amo
Me dá


----------



## Denis555

No fim do jogo da Eurocopa 2012 entre Portugal e Holanda Cristiano Ronaldo comemora a vitória e mostra a sua camiseta com a frase escrita à mão ao filho que estava aniversariando: 
"*Júnior, o pai te ama. Parabéns*". 
Ver foto: http://french.peopledaily.com.cn/Sports/7850124.html 
ou aqui:  http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/exclusivo-cm/ronaldo-deu-os-parabens-ao-menino

Aqui ele escreve no Facebook: "Eu te amo, meu filho" E usa o gerúndio! 
Ver artigo: http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=52221

Então, umas perguntinhas aos nossos colegas portugueses: 
Sendo ele português, ele não expressaria essas frases diferentemente, usando a ênclise? 
Frases desse tipo são impossíveis de vir de portugueses? 
Portugueses (da Ilha da Madeira, onde ele nasceu) usam regras diferentes de outros portugueses? 
Ou seria influência brasileira em Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

Também reparei nisso. Talvez seja influência dos amigos brasileiros (Marcelo) e "brasileiros" (Pepe) ou assim.... (desconheço particularidades da variante do português da Madeira). 
Não sei se tem vindo a crescer essa tendência de dizer "eu te amo", mas a mim, como portuguesa, causa-me sempre estranheza! Por exemplo, já ouvi na rádio relatarem jogos e dizerem "Eu te amo, Portugal!" e sim, causa-me estranheza. Por que razão o dizem? Não sei.

Há uns anos também não se ouvia ninguém dizer "oi" e hoje em dia ouve-se. Não me causa tanta estranheza, mas também não o consigo dizer. Para mim, continua a ser variante português do Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> No fim do jogo da Eurocopa 2012 entre Portugal e Holanda Cristiano Ronaldo comemora a vitória e mostra a sua camiseta com a frase escrita à mão ao filho que estava aniversariando:
> "*Júnior, o pai te ama. Parabéns*".
> Ver foto: http://french.peopledaily.com.cn/Sports/7850124.html
> ou aqui:  http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/exclusivo-cm/ronaldo-deu-os-parabens-ao-menino
> 
> Aqui ele escreve no Facebook: "Eu te amo, meu filho" E usa o gerúndio!
> Ver artigo: http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=52221
> 
> Então, umas perguntinhas aos nossos colegas portugueses:
> Sendo ele português, ele não expressaria essas frases diferentemente, usando a ênclise?
> Frases desse tipo são impossíveis de vir de portugueses?
> Portugueses (da Ilha da Madeira, onde ele nasceu) usam regras diferentes de outros portugueses?
> Ou seria influência brasileira em Portugal?


Quanto ao uso de gerúndio, isso é muito normal na ilha da Madeira, assim como em algumas regiões do continente, como o Baixo Alentejo. Em relação ao *eu te amo*, julgo que seja por influência brasileira mesmo. Em Portugal não é natural falar ou escrever assim nos dias de hoje. É bom não esquecer que Cristiano tem passado grande parte da sua vida no exterior e deve ter vários amigos e colegas de profissão brasileiros. Sabia que a grande popularidade alcançada pela música "Ai se eu te pego" cá em Portugal se deveu, em parte, ao facto de Cristiano comemorar os golos executando uma coreografia inspirada nessa mesma música de Michel Teló? Isso mostra um pouco o quanto ele está ligado nas coisas que vêm do Brasil.


----------



## merquiades

Cristiano Ronaldo mora em Madrid desde há muitos anos.  É possível que ele tenha influência da língua espanhola:  yo te amo, estoy intentanto...  Quando uma pessoa mora num país estrangeiro muda a sus forma de falar.


----------



## marta12

Também vale a pena salientar que o Cristiano Ronaldo nunca foi um exemplo do 'bem falar' a língua portuguesa.


----------



## nick1990

Boa.  Mas por que será que jogadores de futebol na França, por exemplo, colocam os pronomes todos direitinho na frase quando dão entrevistas ("le lui", "me le", "l'en") mesmo exaustos depois de uma partida dura? O mesmo parece não ocorrer com nossos jogadores.

Uma questão de educação ou de idioma?


----------



## englishmania

Pois, não sei, nunca reparei no que os jogadores franceses dizem. A verdade é que os jogadores brasileiros que ouço também não primam pelo bom uso da língua portuguesa.


----------



## nick1990

nicolai.rostov said:


> O mesmo parece não ocorrer com _*nossos*_ jogadores.


----------



## Denis555

Cuidado com esse "língua portuguesa"....


marta12 said:


> Também vale a pena salientar que o Cristiano Ronaldo nunca foi um exemplo do 'bem falar' a língua portuguesa *[de Portugal]*  .


Analizando, apenas a frase escrita por ele acima, não há nenhum problema com a frase no Brasil. Na verdade, seria estranho se estivesse escrita diferentemente.


-------
Será mesmo?


nicolai.rostov said:


> Boa.  Mas por que será que jogadores de futebol na França, por exemplo, colocam os pronomes todos direitinho na frase quando dão entrevistas ("le lui", "me le", "l'en") mesmo exaustos depois de uma partida dura? O mesmo parece não ocorrer com nossos jogadores.
> 
> Uma questão de educação ou de idioma?





A gente só pensa que falar correto (bem) é usar os pronomes... Mas cada língua tem suas idiossincrasias:
http://www.ielanguages.com/frenchslang.html

Os jogadores (as pessoas) irão "pecar" em outras coisas... As línguas são assim.


----------



## nick1990

Um esclarecimento, Denis555: penso que os jogadores (as pessoas) erram os pronomes porque as regras estão erradas.


----------



## marta12

Olá Dennis555

Porque é que diz que o Ronaldo só não fala bem o português de Portugal?
Já o ouviu falar o português do Brasil, ou o de Angola, etc?


----------



## Istriano

_Eu te amo_ tem um tom poético em Portugal, já vi/li na poesia.
Aliás, até nas músicas de Tony Carreira podem se ouvir coisas como_ Eu te amo _ou  _Como é que tu vais, como estás vivendo? / Se ficar sabendo que não estás sofrendo...
  Como é que tu vais? _E ele é de Coimbra, e não da Madeira.


----------



## Denis555

marta12 said:


> Olá Dennis555
> 
> Porque é que diz que o Ronaldo só não fala bem o português de Portugal?
> Já o ouviu falar o português do Brasil, ou o de Angola, etc?



Se alguém aqui nota que *Ronaldinho* escreveu na camisa "Júnior, eu amo-te. Parabéns." 

E nós, os brasileiros, comentamos aqui que achamos muito estranho que ele use essa construção "amo-te". 
Aí eu digo: _-é, mas vale a pena salientar que o "Ronaldinho" nunca foi um exemplo do 'bem falar' a língua portuguesa.

-------
_Entendeu?


----------



## Alentugano

Por que é que só uma das expressões pode estar correta? Por mim, ambas estão certas. Lá por não se usar *eu te amo* na linguagem quotidiana (em Portugal) isso não deveria significar que a mesma está incorreta. Como o Istriano bem notou, também em Portugal se usam estruturas semelhantes, mormente nas letras de músicas e na linguagem poética...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Cuidado com o link posto!*

T'as fini de manger ?* Have you finished eating?
*T'es fatigué ou quoi ?* Are you tired or what?
*T'as beau essayer, t'y arrives pas.* No matter how much           you try, you won't succeed.

Faz muito língua oral, o melhor é dizer: 

Tu as fini....
Tu es fatigué...
Tu as beau essayer... Tu n'y arrives...


----------



## marta12

Denis555 said:


> Se alguém aqui nota que *Ronaldinho* escreveu na camisa "Júnior, eu amo-te. Parabéns."
> 
> E nós, os brasileiros, comentamos aqui que achamos muito estranho que ele use essa construção "amo-te".
> Aí eu digo: _-é, mas vale a pena salientar que o "Ronaldinho" nunca foi um exemplo do 'bem falar' a língua portuguesa.
> 
> -------
> _Entendeu?



Pois é! mas o que você esqueceu é que o meu comentário não foi apenas pela frase escrita acima. E a minha pergunta continua a ser a mesma: como é que você sabe se ele fala bem ou mal qualquer outra 'língua portuguesa'?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

nicolai.rostov said:


> Boa.  Mas por que será que jogadores de futebol na França, por exemplo, colocam os pronomes todos direitinho na frase quando dão entrevistas ("le lui", "me le", "l'en") mesmo exaustos depois de uma partida dura? O mesmo parece não ocorrer com nossos jogadores.
> 
> Uma questão de educação ou de idioma?



Questão das duas coisas. Em francês também existem divergências de estilo - enormes! - entre a língua falada e a língua escrita, mas nâo na área dos pronomes. A única excepção seria o pronome sujeito "on" em lugar de "nous".


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> No fim do jogo da Eurocopa 2012 entre Portugal e Holanda Cristiano Ronaldo comemora a vitória e mostra a sua camiseta com a frase escrita à mão ao filho que estava aniversariando:
> "*Júnior, o pai te ama. Parabéns*".
> Ver foto: http://french.peopledaily.com.cn/Sports/7850124.html
> ou aqui:  http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/exclusivo-cm/ronaldo-deu-os-parabens-ao-menino
> 
> Aqui ele escreve no Facebook: "Eu te amo, meu filho" E usa o gerúndio!
> Ver artigo: http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=52221
> 
> Então, umas perguntinhas aos nossos colegas portugueses:
> Sendo ele português, ele não expressaria essas frases diferentemente, usando a ênclise?
> Frases desse tipo são impossíveis de vir de portugueses?


Não são impossíveis nem incorretas, nem creio que se trate neste caso de influência brasileira. No português europeu a ênclise seria a posição normal do pronome neste caso, mas a próclise também se usa ocasionalmente, com certo efeito estilístico. É difícil explicar o valor desta sintaxe menos habitual (que é bastante ténue), mas eu diria que umas vezes a próclise serve para dar ênfase ao sujeito, e outras vezes é marca de um discurso (ou escrita) um pouco mais formal. No exemplo que refere, apostaria na segunda hipótese.



Istriano said:


> _Eu te amo_ tem um tom poético em Portugal, já vi/li na poesia.
> Aliás, até nas músicas de Tony Carreira podem se ouvir coisas como_ Eu te amo _[...]


Exato, o Istriano chegou lá antes de mim.



Istriano said:


> E ele é de Coimbra, e não da Madeira.


Essa é que não entendi.


----------



## Istriano

Bom, Tony Carreira usa o gerúndio em umas músicas, e ele não é do Sul de Portugal (ou da Madeira), mas do Centro.


----------



## celso8

SãoEnrique said:


> Cuidado com o link posto!*
> 
> T'as fini de manger ?* Have you finished eating?
> *T'es fatigué ou quoi ?* Are you tired or what?
> *T'as beau essayer, t'y arrives pas.* No matter how much           you try, you won't succeed.
> 
> Faz muito língua oral, o melhor é dizer:
> 
> Tu as fini....
> Tu es fatigué...
> Tu as beau essayer... Tu n'y arrives...





Me desculpa. 

Não entendi a relação com o posting...

On parle de la construction:

Je t'aime par rapport à "J'aime-te" qui n' est pas possible en français, je crois.


----------



## SãoEnrique

celso8 said:


> Me desculpa.
> 
> Não entendi a relação com o posting...
> 
> On parle de la construction:
> 
> Je t'aime par rapport à "J'aime-te" qui n' est pas possible en français, je crois.



 Também não vejo porque uma pessoa postou esse link em relação ao francês. Era para dizer que o melhor é de usar a forma que escrevi. 
"J'aime-te" não é possivel em francês.


----------



## celso8

SãoEnrique said:


> Também não vejo porque uma pessoa postou esse link em relação ao francês. Era para dizer que o melhor _*seria *_ é de usar a forma que escrevi.
> "J'aime-te" não é possivel em francês.




O posting é sobre a colocação do pronome complemento (te). Não do pronome sujeito (tu). 


Na Língua Portuguesa, há várias possibilidades. Ex:


1*. Te* amarei por toda a vida.

2. Amar- *te* - ei por toda a vida.

3. Amarei-*te* por toda a vida.



O seu posting original trata da utilização do pronome sujeito (tu) em francês, que não é o objeto de questionamento nesse posting.  

A minha intenção foi chamar a sua atenção para o fato que em francês a colocação do pronome é  simples, só há uma possibilidade , ex: j'aime -te é inadmissível em francês, mas em em português é possível.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Eu já sabia isso em português, são as primeiras ensinadas. Em francês sempre é: pronome pessoal ou outro em primeiro, depois pomos o verbo.

_Je_ m'en vais en Bretagne/ _Je_ m'ennuis car... 

P.S: Quando perguntamos algo a alguém às vezes dá "Où vas-_tu_"?


----------



## Fericire

celso8 said:


> O posting é sobre a colocação do pronome complemento (te). Não do pronome sujeito (tu).
> 
> 
> Na Língua Portuguesa, há várias possibilidades. Ex:
> 
> 
> 1*. Te* amarei por toda a vida.
> 
> 2. Amar- *te* - ei por toda a vida.
> 
> 3. Amarei-*te* por toda a vida.
> 
> 
> 
> O seu posting original trata da utilização do pronome sujeito (tu) em francês, que não é o objeto de questionamento nesse posting.
> 
> A minha intenção foi chamar a sua atenção para o fato que em francês a colocação do pronome é  simples, só há uma possibilidade , ex: j'aime -te é inadmissível em francês, mas em em português é possível.



"Amarei-te" é completamente errado. Ou você usa a mesóclise ou usa o verbo "ir" ("vou-te amar") - ou transforma numa próclise.


----------



## celso8

Fericire said:


> _]"Amarei-te" é completamente errado_[/B]. Ou você usa a mesóclise ou usa o verbo "ir" ("vou-te amar") - ou transforma numa próclise.





 Me desculpem ! 

Me excedi. 


Estaria correto no presente: amo te.


----------



## Istriano

_Vou-te amar _é a grafia lusitan(ist)a.
_
Vou te amar.
Não vou te amar.
Sei que vou te amar.

_Muita gente que escreve _pode-se dizer_, também escreve: _poderia-se dizer_.
_Pode se dizer, Poderia se dizer, Não quero me encomodar _está sempre correto._
Poderia-se dizer, Não vou-te amar, Não quero-me encomodar _está sempre errado.



> nossos gramáticos mais reacionários exigem o hífen em frases como a tua; dizem que o pronome oblíquo não pode ficar *solto *entre os dois verbos da locução, mas deve estar em *ênclise*  ao primeiro verbo. Segundo a óptica deles, deveríamos escrever "pode-se  ver" (e não "pode se ver"), "vou-te contar" (e não "vou te contar").  É incrível, no entanto, a miopia desses  "entendidos": eles simplesmente não percebem que esse preceito tem clara  origem em Portugal, onde a pronúncia (e *conseqüente *colocação)  dos oblíquos é completamente diversa da nossa, que usamos "vou te  dizer", "quero te avisar", "estou te chamando", "tinhas me avisado". Na  sua cegueira, chegam ao cúmulo de *acusar *(!) de  "brasileira" essa colocação do pronome entre os dois verbos da locução,  esquecendo, talvez, do país em que ganham seu pão...
> ///
> Eu próprio, quando não quero me incomodar (olha só: "quero* me* incomodar"), capitulo e recorro a uma das duas posições "aceitáveis" do pronome: "*quero incomodar-me*" (a menos antipática) ou a esquisita "quero-me incomodar".


http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/pronome-solto-entre-dois-verbos/?topo=77,1,1,,,9



> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo colocado entre  dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao primeiro deles.  Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil que não é mais  possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água  pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia  estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai  se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe  trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._


http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c.shtm


----------



## marcellamelo

Não se começa uma frase com pronomes, exemplo ME e TE
logo pode se dizer ''eu te amo'' ou ''amo-te'' mas não ''Te amo''
por exemplo não é correto iniciar com ''me deixa em paz'', o ideal seria ''deixa-me em paz''
essa é uma das regras do uso de pronomes.


----------



## celso8

marcellamelo said:


> Não se começa uma frase com pronomes, exemplo ME e TE
> logo pode se dizer ''eu te amo'' ou ''amo-te'' mas não ''Te amo''
> por exemplo não é correto iniciar com ''me deixa em paz'', o ideal seria ''deixa-me em paz''
> essa é uma das regras do uso de pronomes.





  É verdade.


Mas vale lembrar que no Brasil se usa ao contrário do que a diz regra.

Não me lembro de um dia ter ouvido "Amo-te" no Brasil, dizemos "Te amo, Te adoro,  Te quero."  

"Deixa-me em paz", somente com sotaque do além-mar. Dizemos "Me deixa em paz." 



*Me* desculpem.


----------



## SãoEnrique

celso8 said:


> É verdade.
> 
> 
> Mas vale lembrar que no Brasil se usa ao contrário do que a diz regra.
> 
> Não me lembro de um dia ter ouvido "Amo-te" no Brasil, dizemos "Te amo, Te adoro,  Te quero."
> 
> "Deixa-me em paz", somente com sotaque do além-mar. Dizemos "Me deixa em paz."
> 
> 
> 
> *Me* desculpem.



Valeu!


----------



## nick1990

celso8 said:


> Mas vale lembrar que no Brasil se usa ao contrário do que a diz regra.


Sim e não.  Sim porque é um fato que, no Brasil, *te*, *me*, *se* e *nos* encabeçam frases. Negá-lo é negar por decreto a lei da gravidade .  Mas *não*, pois nem todo pronome oblíquo (como *o*, *os*, *a *e* as*) encabeça uma frase.


----------



## marcellamelo

celso8 said:


> É verdade.
> 
> 
> Mas vale lembrar que no Brasil se usa ao contrário do que a diz regra.
> 
> Não me lembro de um dia ter ouvido "Amo-te" no Brasil, dizemos "Te amo, Te adoro,  Te quero."
> 
> "Deixa-me em paz", somente com sotaque do além-mar. Dizemos "Me deixa em paz."
> 
> 
> 
> *Me* desculpem.



correto, porém não é cabível em textos e conversas formais, apenas o português usual.


----------



## celso8

No Brasil é cabível !!!!  Costumamos usá-los mais ou menos assim:





*QUASE SEMPRE*
 *BEM MENOS FREQUENTE**Me* empresta aquele livro ?Empresta-*me* aquele livro ?*Te* encontro na livraria.Encontro-*te *na livraria._*Te*_ mandaram embora ?Mandaram-*te* embora ?_*Me*_ fizeram de trouxa.Fizeram- *me* de trouxa_*Nos*_ pregaram uma peça.Pregaram-*nos *uma peça.*Me* disseram que..Disseram-*me *que...*Te* amoAmo-*te**Te* dou uma caronaDou-*te* uma carona*Te  * convidaram para a festa ?Convidaram-*te *para a festa ?


----------



## Istriano

É. No Brasil a gente não ''sabe'' como se virar, por isso temos coisas como: _Fi-lo porque qui-lo. 
_A próclise é a nossa posição natural é não ''sentimos'' as palavras atrativas e as não-atrativas, por isso muita gente abusa das ênclises (_que refere-se, não chama-se, que chama-se, se colocá-lo_)...
Muita gente culta acha a próclise uma coisa coloquial e escreve tudo encliticamente: 


''que refere-se'' é praticamente a norma na Wikipédia:


> Hispânico (em castelhano, hispánico, em inglês, Hispanic) é um termo _que refere-se_ a algo que seja relacionado com a Hispânia


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispânicos

https://www.google.com.br/search?as...cct=any&safe=off&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=


----------



## SãoEnrique

No Brasil as pessoas usam "Amo você" também, né?

P.S: Os lusófonos são Hispânicos?


----------



## marta12

SãoEnrique said:


> P.S: Os lusófonos são Hispânicos?




Não, não são.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Não, não são.



Bem... no sentido mais restrito em que o termo é usado, sobretudo no mundo anglófono, não somos, de facto. Mas tudo depende do que se entender por hispânico. É uma coisa que habitualmente não gostamos de reconhecer, mas, entre os lusófonos, nós, portugueses, somos hispânicos a diversos títulos.


----------



## machadinho

SãoEnrique said:


> No Brasil as pessoas usam "Amo você" também, né?


Sim, usamos, e é perfeitamente gramatical.



marcellamelo said:


> correto, porém não é cabível em textos e conversas formais, apenas o português usual.


O que manifesta nosso eterno complexo de colonizado.


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> P.S: Os lusófonos são Hispânicos?


Depende da definição de "hispânico" que se subscreva.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Bem... no sentido mais restrito em que o termo é usado, sobretudo no mundo anglófono, não somos, de facto. Mas tudo depende do que se entender por hispânico. É uma coisa que habitualmente não gostamos de reconhecer, mas, entre os lusófonos, nós, portugueses, somos hispânicos a diversos títulos.



pensei que éramos ibéricos.


----------



## machadinho

(Etimologicamente, ibérico é o termo de origem grega correspondente a hispânico, termo de origem latina.)
Voltando ao assunto ...


----------



## marta12

machadinho said:


> (Etimologicamente, ibérico é o termo de origem grega correspondente a hispânico, termo de origem latina.)
> Voltando ao assunto ...



Obrigado


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> Depende da definição de "hispânico" que se subscreva.



É a definição que uma pessoa postou, referindo-se a Wikipédia.


----------

